# Old ACS Revalidation Query



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

When the ACS rules were about to change we got a quick revalidation of my wife's previous assessment.

I have Assessment with experience, below is the old one for my wife



November 23 2013

Dear Mr *************,

B]Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 11 November 2013.
Your ICT skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
[/B]
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Computer Science from University of South Australia completed July 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation regarding:
• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.

This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT Professional.
Yours sincerely,
*************


Can this letter still be used as full skills assessment for partner skills assessment


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

adiii said:


> When the ACS rules were about to change we got a quick revalidation of my wife's previous assessment.
> 
> I have Assessment with experience, below is the old one for my wife


In the first line you mentioned you got your wife's skills revalidated.
In the second line you are asking if you can use your wife's old assessment.

If you have already for your wife's skills reassessed then why not use the reassessed skills letter for partner points ?


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> In the first line you mentioned you got your wife's skills revalidated.
> In the second line you are asking if you can use your wife's old assessment.
> 
> If you have already for your wife's skills reassessed then why not use the reassessed skills letter for partner points ?


i am just confirming if i can use the reassessed skills because ACS changed the rules .. some additional information .. she got this assessment as part of 485 VISA.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

adiii said:


> i am just confirming if i can use the reassessed skills because ACS changed the rules .. some additional information .. she got this assessment as part of 485 VISA.


The skills assessment you got for the 485 is called a "Provisional Skills Assessment". It's very important that you mention it in your first post so as to get a clear answer. If you are sure it is a Full Skill Assessment, then go for it. Better yet, get a clarification by emailing ACS.

Quoting from the DIBP website - 


> A suitable provisional skills assessment issued for subclass 485 is not a suitable skills assessment for a Points Tested Skilled Migration visa.


Since your wife is part of the Points Tested Skilled Migration visa (189 or 190 or 489), I don't think it is valid. You may choose to wait for someone else to shed more light on this. But this is what I understand.



> A Provisional Skills Assessment can be used for the following purposes:
> to satisfy the Department of Immigration and Border Protection skills assessment requirements for a Temporary Graduate Visa (subclass 485), or
> in conjunction with a suitable visa which satisfies the eligibility requirements for entry into the remaining three steps of the Job Ready Program.


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> The skills assessment you got for the 485 is called a "Provisional Skills Assessment". It's very important that you mention it in your first post so as to get a clear answer. If you are sure it is a Full Skill Assessment, then go for it. Better yet, get a clarification by emailing ACS.
> 
> Quoting from the DIBP website -
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply,

In the past the provisional skills assessment was enough for applying for points based system. However from 1st july DIBP needs a full assessment. The ACS from feb issues a provisional letter clearly stating its for 485. But the letter we have is a full assessment which we got in November 2013 for 24 months validity.


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

Got the following response from ACS .. how do i enquiry dibp now .. any email 

Dear *******,

Thank you for your email.

Yes, your ACS result letter is valid and was issued for migration purposes in general. Therefore, it should still be suitable for PR.

However, we do advise seeking confirmation from the Department of Immigration also regarding this.

Kind regards,
*********


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi adiii, 

we have a couple of forum members who applied with (less than 2 years) old ACS result letters as primary applicant. So far, DIBP has accepted the old letters without problems. 

Depending on which visa you plan to go for and who is the primary applicant, she may have to get re-assessment anyway. For instance, NSW only accepts ACS letters in the new format (see NSW Skilled Migration FAQ). However, if she is only the secondary applicant and you wish you claim partner points, you should be fine with the old letter.


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi adiii,
> 
> we have a couple of forum members who applied with (less than 2 years) old ACS result letters as primary applicant. So far, DIBP has accepted the old letters without problems.
> 
> Depending on which visa you plan to go for and who is the primary applicant, she may have to get re-assessment anyway. For instance, NSW only accepts ACS letters in the new format (see NSW Skilled Migration FAQ). However, if she is only the secondary applicant and you wish you claim partner points, you should be fine with the old letter.


Thanks Espresso,

Here is my case

Primary Applicant ( acs skills assesment with experience )

Secondary applicant - Old Letter with no experience


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

Btw am applying for 189 and i have latest skills assesment and am using her skills assement to get partner points as we both have same occupation on SOL, but her assessment is the old one.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi adiii,
> 
> we have a couple of forum members who applied with (less than 2 years) old ACS result letters as primary applicant. So far, DIBP has accepted the old letters without problems.
> 
> Depending on which visa you plan to go for and who is the primary applicant, she may have to get re-assessment anyway. For instance, NSW only accepts ACS letters in the new format (see NSW Skilled Migration FAQ). However, if she is only the secondary applicant and you wish you claim partner points, you should be fine with the old letter.


@espresso.. It's a provisional skills assessment letter. You think it works for points based skilled migration?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Call - or even better: email - DIBP to make sure.


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

espresso said:


> Call - or even better: email - DIBP to make sure.


i called them(after 30 mins on hold) a got a vague response. They told they cannot say if the outcome is valid or not.

Is there any email address which i can ask my query .. am in australia


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

No, sorry. I only know about the _131 881_ (general inquiries) number, which you probably already called. Try again and ask to be referred to somebody who know. If you don't get a definite answer, it's your call whether you want to risk it and apply with your wife's old assessment letter or not.

Edited to add: You could try if the [email protected] address still works. Good luck!


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

espresso said:


> No, sorry. I only know about the _131 881_ (general inquiries) number, which you probably already called. Try again and ask to be referred to somebody who know. If you don't get a definite answer, it's your call whether you want to risk it and apply with your wife's old assessment letter or not.
> 
> Edited to add: You could try if the [email protected] address still works. Good luck!


Too late .. already submitted my eoi and waiting for invite. I have already took the risk i guess  .. well from researching forums guys with old acs letters made through it without any hiccups.. the new letter for 485 clearly states it is for 485 where as the old one is for general migration( confirmed this with ACS) .. ill keep all other guys posted on my outcome


----------

